
Teach yourself touch-typing in two hours - vymague
https://www.academia.edu/32968274/Teach_yourself_touch-typing_in_two_hours
======
Dahoon
A link to a site where you have to create a login (or sell your soul) to
download a PDF with some text? I can't even...

------
vymague
You can check the author's website for his other writings/books here:
[https://sites.google.com/site/winitzki/index](https://sites.google.com/site/winitzki/index)

